# samsung nvme 980 extremely slow (writes) after fw update 2B4QFXO7



## astrakan (Jun 26, 2022)

Hi there

I need help to flash back previous firmware of my SSD nvme 980 1To, or to get it working.
Samsung Magician notified me that a new firmware was available and I made the mistake to release the updade. I'm now with a write speed of 4MB/s. Before the update it was working fine at 2700MB/s ...
My PC is now hanging like crazy.
I don't know if it's possible do flash back the previous fw version and I don't remember its number.

Any help ? Thanks in advance


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 26, 2022)

I dont think magician allows firmware downgrades or finding them in the wild, you will need to contact Samsung for help on that


----------



## astrakan (Jun 26, 2022)

No option in magician to get back. And I'm unable to locate a samsung support for ssd...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 26, 2022)

What country?


----------



## astrakan (Jun 26, 2022)

I bought it in France, I'm french but I live in Brazil ... which turn the situation worse ...
Thank you


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 26, 2022)

astrakan said:


> I bought it in France, I'm french but I live in Brazil ... which turn the situation worse ...
> Thank you


You would contact brazil support


----------



## astrakan (Jun 27, 2022)

Thank you.
But I have some news and I put them here in case someone will face the same shitty situation:
- A tried a couple of reboot and it took a while, probably due to some writes on ssd until restart. After that, same problem : 4MB/s writes / 3500MB reads
- Then I thought "let's go to bios" (vivobook pro laptop), so "reboot" ! And this one took a lot more time...  A lot ! kind of scary
- I entered bios where I was unable to switch to advanced mode, Fn keys were not responding, and the ssd whas not recognized (no device!)
- I thought "this time, it's all dead". As I wasn't able to quit the bios properly I clicked the power button, wait 10s, and then power on ...
- Back in windows 11 : Samsung SSD 980 expected performance is back !!! (~2750MB/s writes)

Since then I didn't go back to bios to see if I can navigate in it and if the device is recognized. Will do that later, emotions enough for today...

Conclusions for now:
- it's weird; it seems that a ssd fw update on a laptop is messing up something between ssd and bios ?
- if you have no issue with your ssd, DON'T follow the Samsung Magician invitation to update !!

If I found something more I will post here


----------



## Shrek (Jun 27, 2022)

Could it be that drive wanted to move things around after the update and was busy doing that? just a thought.


----------



## astrakan (Jun 27, 2022)

Well, false joy ... the problem is back after a few minutes... Loading internet pages started to take more time; I copy a 27MB file and the disk usage was 100% for several seconds with access time like 4000ms


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 27, 2022)

RMA it as defective. No use in wasting time fux0ring with it. I wouldn't even mention doing the firmware update when asking for the RMA.


----------



## astrakan (Jun 27, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> RMA it as defective. No use in wasting time fux0ring with it. I wouldn't even mention doing the firmware update when asking for the RMA.


No way, no international warranty with Samsung. (I bought it in France and live in Brazil...)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 27, 2022)

astrakan said:


> No way, no international warranty with Samsung. (I bought it in France and live in Brazil...)


Do you Speak Portuguese or French?



			https://semiconductor.samsung.com/resources/warranty/SAMSUNG_SSD_Limited_Warranty_Portuguese.pdf
		


Global site warranty policy








						SSD Product Warranty | Support | Samsung Semiconductor Global
					

Samsung ensures the best quality in all products and services beyond customer expectations. Warranty policy, conditions for Samsung Consumer and Portable SSD.




					semiconductor.samsung.com


----------



## astrakan (Jun 27, 2022)

Both ! Your pdf is for portugal. Warranty policy from Samsung Brasil is very clear : only products built or sell in Brazil.
Thanks anyway guy !

I ran an SFC / scannow and a DISM / restorehealth just in case of a data corruption : nothing
I just reboot once again and went to bios: i was able to navigate in it and SSD was recognized.
I'm back in windows 11 and for now it's fast. I guess that in a few minutes SSD is going to enter in crazy mode. So weird !
I just hope this f.... update didn't f...up my almost brand new laptop ....


----------



## dnm_TX (Jun 27, 2022)

@astrakan try to reflash the same firmware but this time through DOS with bootable flash drive.
Would advise you to completely remove/uninstall Samsung Magician prior doing it. 
Use some good program like Revo Uninstaller for that,make sure there is nothing left.
Here are the instructions on HOW TO:


			https://semiconductor.samsung.com/resources/user-manual/Firmware_Update_Utility_UserManual.pdf
		

And this is for the firmware:


			https://semiconductor.samsung.com/resources/software-resources/Samsung_SSD_980_2B4QFXO7.iso
		


As allways: GOOD LUCK


----------



## astrakan (Jun 27, 2022)

Thanks for that @dnm_TX. I will give a try when the issue will appear again. Strange, but for now, still working OK...
Note that when last time I entered Bios and everything in it was fine, I selected "Save and Quit". Who knows something occured...
I'll let you know soon how the it's going.
Thanks everybody


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 27, 2022)

Contact Samsung Directly


----------



## astrakan (Jun 27, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Contact Samsung Directly


Done! Ticket opened. Let's see what they'll say.
But I'm worried about the first time I entered the bios (Fn key not responding, ssd not detected). Can this be an effect of a crazy SSD or the fw update messed up the laptop hardware ?
That said, since yesterday night reboot (bios was ok this time), my laptop is running fine


----------



## astrakan (Jun 28, 2022)

Here is the samsung support answer, with nothing interesting in it :

Thank you for contacting Samsung memory Support and for your inquiry.
We are sorry to learn that you are having issues with your SSD.
Please note that it is not possible to roll back the firmware.

Please attempt the following:

- Optimize the performance of your SSD with Samsung magician.

  This software can be downloaded via the same link provided above.

 Do note, however, that the software only works with drives that are directly connected to the motherboard.

- Please update the motherboard/BIOS/driver to the latest version and check if the mainboard and BIOS/driver can support NVMe.

- Please verify and ensure that your computer supports PCIe 3.0 and x4 lane.

- Please check the system's temperature during performance measurement because of Samsung NVMe SSD's dynamic thermal guard feature.

- We found that some mainboard's M.2 slot supporting performance can not reach the performance of the PCIe slot.
 So please mount Samsung NVMe SSD at the PCIe slot.

- If you measure SSD's performance using Magician software with that condition, Magician's performance can be lower than the initial state temporarily.
 So please measure performance in the same condition because different conditions can cause different performance.

- Make sure that Write Cache buffer is enabled

- Disable CPU Power management (C-state) at BIOS. Please contact the system maker about how to disable C-state off in BIOS.
  This is because that can be dependent on the BIOS version or mainboard.

 - Set OS's power management option as "Performance Mode".

- Please keep in mind that previously installed software and user data can cause different performance.

- Please try a secure erase with Samsung Magician and a fresh installation, no cloning please. 



If all else fails, then it will be necessary to return the drive to your reseller for a replacement, as there could be a technical issue with the drive.



We do hope to have adequately informed you.

 Should you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## Shrek (Jun 28, 2022)

Is it still working fine?


----------



## GabrielLP14 (Jun 28, 2022)

astrakan said:


> No way, no international warranty with Samsung. (I bought it in France and live in Brazil...)


I feel you're pain as well, i'm also from Brazil, they don't provide support for these specific types of products because Samsung SSDs aren't sold in Brazil "Officially"


----------



## astrakan (Jun 28, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Is it still working fine?


Yes. I noticed that windows did an Optimize (TRIM) on day 27th at 00:20. Maybe it has something to do.
But yesterday in the morning my ssd went crazy for about 30 seconds when starting a video call with skype. So maybe the problem is still there.
I'll continue my report here ...


----------



## Shrek (Jun 28, 2022)

SMART status?


----------



## astrakan (Jun 28, 2022)

No errors from SMART report. It was all green too when the ssd was running slow.


----------



## astrakan (Jun 29, 2022)

One more samsung support answer after I insist to know what could have happened:
"Till now we do not have such negative feedback yet, no.
We know that Windows 11 had some issues in general with NVMe SSDs and the performance.
Can you check the SSD in Magician? Like the performance Benchmark, SMART values and a Diagnostic Scan. "

Everything is green / ok in Magician. However, magician cannot recognize the nvme driver in use neither the interface (it shows PCIe Gen 0 x 0). But it was like that before the fw update and I saw in forums that it seems to be a common issue.
For now, my PC continues to run flawlessly


----------



## Shrek (Jun 29, 2022)

Could it have been the new firmware had some house-hold chores to catch up on? like checking each and every sector, or re-trimming?


----------



## astrakan (Jun 29, 2022)

I don't think so because the problem was there for hours (more or less 12h)
But the fact is that windows ran a planed task that trimmed the disk on monday, maybe it solved a mess. Impossible to know for sure


----------



## astrakan (Jul 1, 2022)

Hi
Another answer from samsung support after I sent them some magician screenshot :
"It seems that the SSD is not running under the Microsoft standard driver.
It can be that the SSD is running under a AMD or intel driver/under Raid.
If so, ew do recommend to uninstall the driver and install the standard NVMe Driver from Microsoft. "

I think this is because of the red message in Magician saying that the nvme driver couldn't be recognized neither the interface (it shows PCIe Gen 0 x 0)
But it seems a lot of people is having this message using the right driver.
I put in attached files the drivers installed. Intel ones of course but raid or not ?? How can I check the driver attached to my ssd and know if it's standard or raid ??

Thanks


----------



## chrcoluk (Jul 1, 2022)

As a rule of thumb I tend to only do fw updates if it fixes a problem I have, and especially follow this rule when a fw update has no changelog (which is standard for samsung).

Contact samsung on their flash memory department, thats what they use also for ssd's I dont know why they dont list a SSD support contact details, then start a RMA as the buggy firmware broke your product or your product was already defective and the symptoms are now triggered.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 1, 2022)

For Wi-Fi equipment, I try to keep the firmware up to date, but I have fall back units in case something goes wrong.


----------



## astrakan (Jul 1, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> As a rule of thumb I tend to only do fw updates if it fixes a problem I have, and especially follow this rule when a fw update has no changelog (which is standard for samsung).
> 
> Contact samsung on their flash memory department, thats what they use also for ssd's I dont know why they dont list a SSD support contact details, then start a RMA as the buggy firmware broke your product or your product was already defective and the symptoms are now triggered.


I'll follow this rule from now...
I'm already in contact with samsung memory support. For the RMA, no easy way because I bought the product in France and live in Brazil. Samsung Brazil does not offer support for foreign products ... Sending the product to France and returning it here will cost too much (heavy import tax).

About my installed nvme drivers: anyone to tell me if they are the good ones ? At least it's the latest version available from intel, but raid or standard ? how to know ?


----------



## chrcoluk (Jul 2, 2022)

I would drop the drivers to the default windows stornvme.sys drivers. when they installed it should just say standard nvm express controller.  Switching around i/o drivers for your boot device, definitely do an image backup first.


----------



## astrakan (Jul 5, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> I would drop the drivers to the default windows stornvme.sys drivers. when they installed it should just say standard nvm express controller.  Switching around i/o drivers for your boot device, definitely do an image backup first.


I'll do that if the problem appears again. But for now it's ok, since last monday; so I guess it's not a driver problem. 
In a last answer Samsung support says they can't explain what happened. They add that sometimes some devices (in general) may need time to run smoothly again after an update ... weird.


----------



## dnm_TX (Jul 5, 2022)

You need to switch to AHCI Mode in your BIOS and reinstall all the storage drivers again. 
I can not believe what i'm seeing here. WIndows literally force install Intel drivers on Samsung device.
It can not get more stupid then this


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2022)

astrakan said:


> Hi
> Another answer from samsung support after I sent them some magician screenshot :
> "It seems that the SSD is not running under the Microsoft standard driver.
> It can be that the SSD is running under a AMD or intel driver/under Raid.
> ...


This is correct - windows 11 requires the drives to use the microsoft NVME drivers

If you have NVME RAID enabled, you can't use those drivers and it could explain the issues


----------



## astrakan (Jul 8, 2022)

Hi,
Thanks you guys for these new informations. Sorry for the late answer, I was busy.
So I get into my Asus Bios: No raid/ahci option but VMD controller is enabled by default. If I got it right it means the same. I don't understand why this options is here as my laptop have only one M2 slot ??
This explains why I had to manually install nvme raid drivers during windows install in order to detect the ssd
If I understood well I should set VMD controller to Disabled but it seems that  I will have to reinstall windows (If I toggle vmd setting my pc won't start) and I'd like to avoid this. Any way ? Will it be better taking into consideration that until now my pc is running fine ?
Can this VMD enable + irst drivers installed explain the mess after the samsung ssd fw update ?
Thanks!


----------



## dnm_TX (Jul 9, 2022)

astrakan said:


> as my laptop have only one M2 slot


Oh,so it's a laptop. We're finaly geting somewhere. Post some spec so we can do some more research.
C'mon man,you should know beter then that 


astrakan said:


> So I get into my Asus Bios: No raid/ahci option but VMD controller is enabled by default


Nonsense!!!! On a laptop you should be able to *SWITCH *between Intel RST controller and AHCI,period!!!!
What you're claiming that instead you see Intel's controller and option to disable the entire thing is another nonsense.


astrakan said:


> This explains why I had to manually install nvme raid drivers during windows install in order to detect the ssd


Oh....so you did it,not Windows....it's a *NO COMMENT *from me 


astrakan said:


> If I understood well I should set VMD controller to Disabled


Again.....i really want to see with my own eyes that such a option exist in order to believe it. My laptop is a year and a half old,ASUS and i know my BIOS very well,and don't remember seeing anything even closer to that.


astrakan said:


> Will it be better taking into consideration that until now my pc is running fine ?


I doubt that very much(the..."running fine" part).


astrakan said:


> Can this VMD enable + irst drivers installed explain the mess after the samsung ssd fw update ?


One has nothing to do with the other. If in BIOS the boot is set to Intel's VMD controller,you can only use it if you have Intel SSD/NVME.
I'm honestly suprised that even let you boot into Windows this way.

Your Device Manager shows that you have three storage devices present,in two of which Intel RST drivers are installed.
Are any of them Intel brand or you just symply decided that Intel drivers can be installed on any brand storage device,no problem,whatsoever?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 9, 2022)

Go to a Shop


----------



## astrakan (Jul 9, 2022)

I'm not the only one with a samsung 980 running fine with irst drivers : https://www.elevenforum.com/t/intel-vmd-or-just-plain-nvme.4356/
VMD controler in attached image
My Asus laptop is a X3500PH model, 16GB RAM, i5, oled. It came with an Intel 512GB SSD and I replaced it with a 1GB Samsung
Nothing obvious that a nvme ssd driver is brand dependent.
The fact is that Samsung Magician software does not "support" irst drivers ... and this software allowed me to make the fw update .... which may be the cause of the problem I had for a few hours.  Since then, the results of crystalmark are conform to the samsung ssd spec.


----------



## dnm_TX (Jul 9, 2022)

astrakan said:


> Since then, the results of crystalmark are conform to the samsung ssd spec


Then you're all set. I honestly don't really see a point to further discussing something that might've been broken but now it's not etc.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2022)

astrakan said:


> I'm not the only one with a samsung 980 running fine with irst drivers : https://www.elevenforum.com/t/intel-vmd-or-just-plain-nvme.4356/
> VMD controler in attached image
> My Asus laptop is a X3500PH model, 16GB RAM, i5, oled. It came with an Intel 512GB SSD and I replaced it with a 1GB Samsung
> Nothing obvious that a nvme ssd driver is brand dependent.
> The fact is that Samsung Magician software does not "support" irst drivers ... and this software allowed me to make the fw update .... which may be the cause of the problem I had for a few hours.  Since then, the results of crystalmark are conform to the samsung ssd spec.


all drivers are brand dependent. All.

NVME drivers are no exception.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 9, 2022)

Mussels said:


> all drivers are brand dependent. All.
> 
> NVME drivers are no exception.



Hard disk drivers included?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 9, 2022)

Last I remember is OS, then Chipset Drivers (not from MS).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Hard disk drivers included?


Try installing an intel IDE driver onto an SIS or via chipset controller?
So... yes.
Microsoft have some universal-ish ones, but even that's not quite what you think it is - look at the issues enabling/disabling AHCI in windows 7, where the OS wouldn't load because the 'generic' driver was the wrong one.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Try installing an intel IDE driver onto an SIS or via chipset controller?
> So... yes.
> Microsoft have some universal-ish ones, but even that's not quite what you think it is - look at the issues enabling/disabling AHCI in windows 7, where the OS wouldn't load because the 'generic' driver was the wrong one.


Generic drivers just provide function, not performance


----------



## Shrek (Jul 10, 2022)

Ah ha!

I have a FireCuda hard drive running on a Microsoft Driver from 2006 (Windows 11)

Any suggestions?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Ah ha!
> 
> I have a FireCuda hard drive running on a Microsoft Driver from 2006 (Windows 11)
> 
> Any suggestions?


Is it SATA?


----------



## Shrek (Jul 11, 2022)

Yes


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Yes



Are you still using this system?
HP Compaq 8000 Elite CMT.

With this Motherboard?
Hewlett-Packard 3647h


----------



## Shrek (Jul 11, 2022)

Yep


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Yep



Try this page, use W8 drivers if available or use W7








						Hewlett-Packard
					

Can you please find me the motherboard driver for Hewlett-Packard 3647h motherboard i can't fin it please i would be thanful.!




					h30434.www3.hp.com


----------



## Shrek (Jul 11, 2022)

The HP site says all my drivers are up to date.

I would have taken this to PM to avoid getting off topic, but you are not on PM


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2022)

Shrek said:


> The HP site says all my drivers are up to date.
> 
> I would have taken this to PM to avoid getting off topic, but you are not on PM


W10 right?


----------



## Shrek (Jul 11, 2022)

Nope W11


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Nope W11


You would need to download the drivers and force install them i believe there are vids on youtube to do that now.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2022)

I dont think you're meant to use non-MS NVME drivers in W11
I've got samsung and corsair drives here, neither have NVME drivers for 11 - and the whole thing about directstorage (which will still be coming soon in 2030), explicitly stated it needs the MS drivers


----------



## astrakan (Jul 20, 2022)

Hi there
I'm now running windows with VMD disabled in bios. NVME driver is now the MS standard one. No need to reinstall windows following this tuto: https://support.thinkcritical.com/kb/articles/switch-windows-10-from-raid-ide-to-ahci
Appart Magician is now happy (no more warning alert about the unsupported rst driver) there is no performance change, ssd benchmark is more or less the same.
But I think there is yet a problem:
- Boot time (after a shutdown, with fastboot enabled) is ok with less than 10s
- But my reboot time is slower than my old Acer with an intel i7 5th gen and a simple ssd : about 47 seconds (from desktop to desktop)
Only two app are launched at startup on my ASUS (not on the Acer): Avast and Asus stuff.

Do you guys have a slow reboot time with an intel i5 11th gen and a nvme drive ?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2022)

astrakan said:


> Hi there
> I'm now running windows with VMD disabled in bios. NVME driver is now the MS standard one. No need to reinstall windows following this tuto: https://support.thinkcritical.com/kb/articles/switch-windows-10-from-raid-ide-to-ahci
> Appart Magician is now happy (no more warning alert about the unsupported rst driver) there is no performance change, ssd benchmark is more or less the same.
> But I think there is yet a problem:
> ...


reboots are always slower - shutdowns use 'fast boot' and are a type of hibernate in Windows 10 and 11.

Usually the best way to speed up boot times is to disable any un-used storage controllers in the BIOS, and remove them from the boot menus - I disable all boot options in mine except for my primary OS drive.
(No USB, CD-ROM, network, floppy, etc)

RAID of any kind tends to slow boots, especially third party RAID controllers


----------



## astrakan (Jul 21, 2022)

I know that. In my laptop case, nothing else to disable. Only one nvme slot, no usb devices conected. Bios boot up is fast, but windows boot up time is relatively slow.


----------



## Slash/ (Jul 21, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Ah ha!
> 
> I have a FireCuda hard drive running on a Microsoft Driver from 2006 (Windows 11)
> 
> Any suggestions?


So yall have never noticed that (almost) all MS inbox drivers are 2006?  Like SATA, HD Audio, USB, etc, and yes even NVMe, despite it not being a thing in 2006?


----------



## Shrek (Jul 21, 2022)

Nice catch


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2022)

astrakan said:


> I know that. In my laptop case, nothing else to disable. Only one nvme slot, no usb devices conected. Bios boot up is fast, but windows boot up time is relatively slow.


My 4th gen intel laptop boots in the blink of an eye - desktops have more hardware to load (and more code to load for hardware that may not even be there)

If the BIOS segment is fast and the windows one is slow, that leads into other questions

How are your drives partitioned? Do you have multiple bootloaders/boot partitions from older OS installs on other drives?
Is your drive in UEFI/GPT mode or legacy MBR/CSM mode?



Slash/ said:


> So yall have never noticed that (almost) all MS inbox drivers are 2006?  Like SATA, HD Audio, USB, etc, and yes even NVMe, despite it not being a thing in 2006?


Yeah their generic drivers all have that date - good little blog/article on it here
Why are all Windows drivers dated June 21, 2006? Don't you ever update drivers? - The Old New Thing (microsoft.com)

They date them old, so that windows will preference manufacturer drivers first

Windows 11 still works with drivers made for windows 7 - but windows 11 came out later. If the generic 11 drivers had 11's launch date, windows wouldn't install manufacturer drivers since 'a newer driver is already installed'


----------



## astrakan (Jul 22, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My 4th gen intel laptop boots in the blink of an eye - desktops have more hardware to load (and more code to load for hardware that may not even be there)
> 
> If the BIOS segment is fast and the windows one is slow, that leads into other questions
> 
> ...



GPT, one partition on only one nvme, windows only.
It looks like the slow down is between the end of the spinning points and the logon screen: black screen for about 10 seconds

I also notice that the average response time / latency in task manager is weird for an nvme disk: between 0.3 to 23ms with smalls read/write ...
During the latest windows update it jumped to 120ms !
Is this task manager latency measurement reliable ? Are such values possible for an nvme ??

I'm quite sure that the restart time was not so long before updating my ssd firmware... I'm quite sure also that the average latency was always 0.x ms ....

And here are Crystaldiskmark results. In settings I selected "nvme SSD", not Standard
Low iops for random writes ??

Magician benchmark and Task manager screenshot : note the value of average response time during sequential write benchmark


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2022)

task managers not the best for results on storage - it's fine to get you started to look elsewhere, but its absolutely not going to give hard evidence of issues

I'd guess this is an OS issue and not a hardware one.


You say one NVME but your system specs disagree - there's just ONE NVME, no SATA, no USB storage, no optical drives, no card readers, no phones or cameras with MTP storage etc etc, nothing like that?

You should try a boot with zero storage devices of any kind except the OS NVME, and network cables disconnected - see if things change.
 I've definitely seen USB devices (mostly card readers) slow down boots as they scan, and mech devices of any kind (HDD or CD/DVD/BD) can slow systems to an absurd extent if they're spinning up or down - so remove everything except one display, mouse and keyboard. Disconnect all the USB stuff - even internal USB stuff, if needed (RGB controllers, AIO, whatever you might have) if you need to.


If isolation like that doesnt help, grab a spare drive of some kind and install a clean OS on there. See if it's simply some kind of software screwup. Often i find an 'upgrade' install of win 10/11 will resolve a lot of issues, but sometimes you need to fully wipe a drive and go clean. (And i mean fully wipe it, use diskpart's clean command to erase partitions and re-initialise)


----------



## astrakan (Jul 22, 2022)

Oups... Forget my system specs, it's out of date. I will actualize later.
My problem occurs on an Asus laptop K3500PH; intel 11th gen i5 H serie, 16GB RAM, oled, gtx1650. It should perform better ...

But yes, better option is to grab an other ssd, install windows and see if the problem is still there. If not, then the samsung 980 firmware update went wrong.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2022)

Laptops are not the same as desktops, you simply cannot expect the same performance

From lower amounts of PCI-E lanes to a dozen types of throttling (TDP, battery vs AC, shared TDP between components)
And then obviously, just far worse thermals - you can imagine an NVME drive throttling heaps faster in an enclosed low airflow environment.

You also sure as hell cant re-use an OS between different hardware, so i hope this is a clean fresh OS install for the laptop and not re-used from the old system because that would explain the slow boots instantly


----------



## astrakan (Jul 23, 2022)

Of course it's a clean install. Don't forget I have troubles since I updated the firmware...

I definitely have a problem with my samsung 980:
AS SSD benchmark from a review: https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/samsung-980-1tb-nvme-ssd-review,15.html
My AS SSD benchmark result in attached file:


----------

